# What I got/what I need



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I keep thinking I'm all set to bring Baci home, then I read something here and I realize I need something else.

I've got a Richell ex pen with a Piddle Place (yes, I need to get a second Piddle Place), a soft, washable dog bed and a sipper bottle holder. I put a no-tip food bowl in there too.

I have soft, crinkle, squeaky toys (my cat REALLY wants crinkle bunny, so that's been put out of her reach for now)

I have a soft pet blanket.

I realized today I need a comb. What comb do I get? Does it matter? What else am I missing? (I know I need food/treats)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Napria said:


> I keep thinking I'm all set to bring Baci home, then I read something here and I realize I need something else.
> 
> I've got a Richell ex pen with a Piddle Place (yes, I need to get a second Piddle Place), a soft, washable dog bed and a sipper bottle holder. I put a no-tip food bowl in there too.
> 
> ...


Most of us like the Chris Christensen Buttercombs the best. You'll probably end up using the No. 5 as your "go to" comb, but that's kind of large for a puppy. I use the CC face comb most of the time on Pixel still, along with a cat-sized SOFT slicker for any matting on her hind quarters.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lots of paper towels, Nature's Miracle, toothbrush and paste, nail clipper. Lots of puppies like to cuddle up next to a stuffed animal at night for comfort. Car seat or safety harness. Extra blankets( the Goodwill store is a great place to get these cheap).


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I like the Chris Christensen face & feet comb. It's the best for face, ears and paws. CC also has a very small square slicker that I used on Truffles when she was a puppy.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I've got plenty of paper towels and more than one dog nail clipper (why? Not sure. I was wondering that myself.). I've also got a soft harness & leash that I had bought for my cat that she never used. I have a nice, soft, stiff-bottomed small dog carry bag too. Oh and stuffed animals abound in this house, as do all kinds of pet balls to play with. This is kind of like having hand me downs from older kids, lol.

Toothbrush & toothpaste? What kind? My other dogs just chewed dental sticks. I think things have changed since my corgi was a puppy.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like you are well prepared! The only thing left that I would suggest is to go ahead and secure all electrical wires. I had a lot in the two rooms where Wags spent time and I enclosed them all in a chew proof tubing. Oddly enough, he never showed any interest in them. 

I also purchased a dog appeasing pheromone plug-in device prior to bringing Wags home. It was actually purchased, on the advice of my vet, to help my senior dog who would get anxious at night. I don't know if it helped Wags or not, but he NEVER whimpered once and slept through the night from day 1. He was only 9 weeks old. I was so surprised that I actually checked on him a few times the first night to make sure he was still breathing. He was in a pen right next to my bed and there was another dog (male) in the room, which I imagine was also comforting to him. But, I had really expected his first night away from his litter mates would be stressful for him. So, I am thinking the pheromone may have played a role.

When does Baci come home?!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I brush Scout and Truffles teeth with CET vanilla mint toothpaste. They both love it. After I brush they both stand there until I give them a little bit on my finger. I use an Oral B electric brush on Scout. Truffles doesn't like the electric brush so I just brush.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sounds like you're all set. Maybe some puppy shampoo for butt baths, towels for the puppy, some puppy teething toys, and yes, don't forget the Nature's Miracle. There will be accidents!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Napria said:


> I've got plenty of paper towels and more than one dog nail clipper (why? Not sure. I was wondering that myself.). I've also got a soft harness & leash that I had bought for my cat that she never used. I have a nice, soft, stiff-bottomed small dog carry bag too. Oh and stuffed animals abound in this house, as do all kinds of pet balls to play with. This is kind of like having hand me downs from older kids, lol.
> 
> Toothbrush & toothpaste? What kind? My other dogs just chewed dental sticks. I think things have changed since my corgi was a puppy.


Dental chew sticks are actually extremely dangerous. Some dogs get away with it, but if a dog bites off and swallow a chunk, it doesn't digest completely in the stomach and can cause a major intestinal blockage. I found this out the hard way when Kodi was younger, to the tune of $1800 and a several day stay in the hospital for him. The university vet hospital told me that the NUMBER ONE cause of surgical blockages that they see is dental chews.

Any enzymatic toothpaste (meant for dogs) will do. The brand I usually get is Petrodent. My guys like the poultry flavor.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

*Chris Christensen, I surrender, take my VISA debit card*

Hi Anne, as Karen says, your comb will be your 'go to' tool of choice.

*Chris Christensen #005 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Long Tooth Fine/Coarse:* Probably the most beloved grooming tool by Hav owners. $35 from Amazon, now $50 on Chris's site.

And two of my personal favorites pictured below, with the rest of my collection explained:










*Chris Christensen #011 NTS Staggered Tooth Buttercomb:* I would never have believed you if you were to tell me that at some point in my life I would buy a $50 comb for my dog. Welcome to Havanese ownership! What originally drew me to this staggered tooth design was it's relatively short six-inch length (Rory is just 7 pounds and small even for the breed) and its designation as a "coat saver" with the magical ability to "knock out those knots."

This thing gleams and is machined finer than many aviation components. That translates to an ability to comb through hair without the snagging that sometimes occurs with your pet store variety combs, which I also own and have as a point of reference.

Another nice thing about this particular Chris Christensen comb is its 7.7 ounce weight. By comparison the first comb I bought weighs 2 ounces. The added weight in combination with the finely polished tines seems to reduce the friction as you comb through. $50

*Chris Christensen #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse:* I bought this because my dog is little and getting a standard 7 inch comb everywhere I need to was not fun for either of us. This is similarly well-made with finely polished tines but weighs only 1.1 ounce. Its size allows me to get it where I need to easily. $27

*Chris Christensen #006 Face/Feet Buttercomb:* This is the one I use on the face, particularly cleaning around the eyes. $32

*BRUSH*

*Chris Christensen Wood Pin Brush 20mm Small:* Love this brush and Rory does too. Pins are not sharp, and glide smoothly without causing static electricity. $25

*SLICKER BRUSHES*

Some Havanese websites say run out and get a slicker brush - others say _do not_ get a slicker brush. I'm not sure why some feel this way, and originally I accepted this advice - but I can now say that a slicker brush is the single most effective tool that I have in removing individual tangles and mats.

I believe most of the resistance to slicker brushes has to do with the size of the average slicker brush as relative to our small breed. Indeed I found the garden-variety Petco slicker brush to be too large and unwieldy, unable to get effectively to the mat trouble areas such as behind the ears, the neck, the underarms, and the back of the legs.

*Chris Christensen Mark X-Tiny Slicker Brush:* This is an awesome little slicker to working out mats or around the face or backside. $32

*Chris Christensen Mark II Small Slicker Brush:* This brush does a really nice job as an 'all-around' slicker to add fluff, great for feet and legs. $30

Originally I didn't buy into the Chris Christensen mystique - I though I could go to Petco and be fine because one comb is as good as the other. When you experience a day of shame like I did, you re-think your approach. When you finally bite the bullet you see the quality of his stuff is unmatched and that translates to your results.

You probably don't "need" all this stuff (and others have much more) and you can collect it over time, but if I had to do it again I would have done it right the first time.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

*And my "emergency response kit"*

I knew housebreaking accidents would happen so I tried to achieve a zen state about it. I put together an over-the-top accident response kit with masks, gloves, Nature's Miracle, Bitter Apple, bags, etc.

Sure it's overkill, but I never stressed out, so it was worth it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Always good to be prepared for anything.:biggrin1:


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

As usual, you're a wealth of knowledge, Gary! Which one comb would you recommend to start with?

Baci is coming home Monday, June 29.

I got a lovely, light, 6' leash for him today, and one other thing... Puppy obedience classes! And the cool thing is, there is another Havanese registered for this class!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Napria said:


> As usual, you're a wealth of knowledge, Gary! Which one comb would you recommend to start with?


Most of what I know I've learned right here from the nice people right here. They're a really great community, I dedicated my Havanese website to them. Dedication is under my name.

I'm pretty confident they'd all join to recommend you start with the:

Chris Christensen #005 Buttercomb $35 from Amazon, now $50 on Chris's site.

This Andis comb for $7.42 is no slouch either.

Truth be told, I think I'd rather have a number of the less expensive combs because then I could leave near the sofa and one in the bedroom.

I also second what Karen says about the toothpaste. Best if dental care starts early so they get accustomed to it.

Countdown to Baci! Enjoy your full night's sleep for the next 8 days!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I went to see Baci again today and specifically have the breeder show me how she combs her dogs. It was very informative. And I got the date wrong. Baci is coming home this Friday!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Napria said:


> I went to see Baci again today and specifically have the breeder show me how she combs her dogs. It was very informative. And I got the date wrong. Baci is coming home this Friday!


My breeder did this for me too, when I went to get Kodi. She showed me how to bathe him, clip his hnails, groom him, and then even showed me how to brush out an adult dog. She was also available to me (over and over!  ) to talk me through the "blowing coat" stage!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Napria said:


> I went to see Baci again today and specifically have the breeder show me how she combs her dogs.


That was time well spent. I wish I'd thought to do that. Derp.

(Although my dog is from Canada and I'm in the U.S.)


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I've visited Baci over the past three weekends. It's been time well spent. Not only have I gotten valuable information from the breeder, but when I came in yesterday, Baci was in a pen with some other puppies she has. I walked over to the pen and they were all up on their hind legs making that puppy whine ("pick me up, pick me up!"). I said "Baci" and he gave a very definite bark while looking right at me. He knew me and knew his name.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Another vote for the #005 buttercomb and the face and feet comb. I also have a CC brush that is great too. 

My dogs like the kissable vanilla toothpaste.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Loved the article in Havenese World on potty training, Gary!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Zoe093014 said:


> Loved the article in Havenese World on potty training, Gary!


My literary legacy will be a treatise on potty training


----------

